# 'Points' as an option to select under direct exchange



## bccash63 (Sep 11, 2009)

Would it be possible to put in 'Points' as an option for direct exchange with other TUG members?  For example Wyndham points for Worldmark or Bluegreen etc.  thanx, Dawn


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 11, 2009)

ill see what that entails


----------



## Classylassy523 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Company helping owners who turned over deeds for points*

Brian..

If I am remembering correctly, there was a posting or a story or a listing about a company or organization that was working to get back the deeded property of owners who turned over their property for points through high pressure sales tactics, misleading information, etc.  I have gone through the threads that I frequent and can't locate it there.  

Do you recall this information?  It seems that the person who put the information out there was cautious about the company and its legitamacy.

Any help you can give me would be appreciated.


----------



## Classylassy523 (Sep 12, 2009)

*I found it*



Classylassy523 said:


> Brian..
> 
> If I am remembering correctly, there was a posting or a story or a listing about a company or organization that was working to get back the deeded property of owners who turned over their property for points through high pressure sales tactics, misleading information, etc.  I have gone through the threads that I frequent and can't locate it there.
> 
> ...



Brian:

I was able to locate the listing regarding the company helping owners who regret their choice of turning their deeds over for points.  It was on a blog.

Thanks


----------

